
The Official NIST US Time - pizza
http://www.time.gov/
======
awavering
Previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8289898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8289898)

------
gohrt
Even worse than the classic source:

[http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/what.html](http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/what.html)

------
pizza
visiting time.gov directly redirects to time.gov/HTML5, which is a 404 (no
www.)

------
pan69
Looks like a real government quality project. Must have cost a fortune.

------
gagege
Nice bevels.

